# Cheese Dip



## vicmackey (Aug 27, 2017)

My wife has a great, but simple cheese dip recipe she makes in the oven however I'd like to try smoking it. Typical cook time is 30 minutes @350. Has anyone tried smoking a cheese dip? I'm doing some poppers and sausage today and was thinking of putting the dip in a foil pan on the top rack for a while why finishing everything. Any feedback appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 27, 2017)

Never tried it, but it sounds like a great idea to me.

Anything you cook in an oven can be cooked in a smoker.

Al


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Aug 27, 2017)

Inspired me to try this today. Here is my plan. Grab some breakfast sausage, either a chub or premade patties depending on price. Smoke the patties on a jerky rack until they are fully cooked. Put a package each of velveeta and cream cheese cubed in a foil pan with a can of rotel. Chop up the sausage and add to the pan. Then put the pan back in the smoker until all melted and combined stirring a few time when I have to open the smoker for other reasons.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Aug 27, 2017)

Well I tried it and it was okay, but too smoky for my tastes and I hardly ever say something is too smoky. I will do it again though. I didn't chop the sausage enough so there were good sized bites and that was too much. Will crumble the sausage next time. Also I will just heat the rest of the queso in a crock pot or the oven. That should dial back the smoke flavor, but with the smoked sausage it should be good.


----------

